# Birmingham Cafe crawl & Beer Bash!



## garydyke1

Spence and I have been toying with the idea of such an afternoon / evening for a while now and would like to extend the invite to the rest of the forum. Im liking the idea of it being a Friday for some reason, coffee shops seem to be more chilled.

The plan would be visiting 3-4 cafes (6/8, Yorks, Saints) in Birmingham city centre to check out the menus, machinery , maybe even quiz barista folk on all things coffee and then follow up in the evening with a couple of pubs , focusing on good craft beer (Brewdog, Craven Arms etc). Could even throw a curry in afterwards?!

Point of this thread is to gauge an idea of numbers and potential dates (Im thinking Feb or March) . I might be able to provide B&B for one person in return for a few pints









So forum folk - over to you , hit us with your interest please

http://doodle.com/p39qdupe98kfmikv


----------



## Geordie Boy

There's a couple of dates I can't do in the period, otherwise count me in


----------



## garydyke1

Lets do it this way : http://doodle.com/p39qdupe98kfmikv


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dates permitting ( not half terms etc ) id be up for this.


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Dates permitting ( not half terms etc ) id be up for this.


Add you name to the date and lets get this rocking


----------



## rmcgandara

I may be able to do it, not sure about dates yet.

have you considered using http://doodle.com/?locale=en_GB to organise such things?


----------



## CoffeeChris

Feb

Friday 1st

Saturday 2nd

Friday 7th

Saturday 8th

inaboxmedia

Friday 14th

Saturday 15th

Friday 21st

Saturday 22nd

inaboxmedia

Friday 28th

March

Saturday 1st

inaboxmedia

Friday 7th

Saturday 8th

inaboxmedia

Friday 14th

Saturday 15th

inaboxmedia

Friday 21st

Saturday 22nd

inaboxmedia

Friday 28th

Saturday 29th

inaboxmedia


----------



## garydyke1

http://doodle.com/p39qdupe98kfmikv


----------



## Flibster

7th-8th Feb seems the most sensible, especially as the UKBC starts on the 9th so you can all come along and watch that.


----------



## garydyke1

Thats a good point. I wanted to go on the Sunday but I think Im doing a colab brew in the morning


----------



## Xpenno

Ok, this might get out of hand quickly!

I've created a doodle poll so if you could fill in your forum username and the dates you can make if you are interested then I think that it will keep things tidy.

http://doodle.com/p39qdupe98kfmikv

Any problems then drop me a line.

Spence


----------



## Xpenno

I've filled it out for those who have responded already.


----------



## Charliej

I would like to come but am awaiting a date for surgery to get rid of a pilonidal sinus so I need to wait to find out about that as I certainly won't be up for sitting down in a car for very long in 1 go shortly after it let alone driving myself.


----------



## Drewster

Sad Face ==> :-(

I actually work near Brum.... but am not there on Fri/Sat

Oh Well..... Billy No Mates during weekdays as usual!


----------



## garydyke1

Drewster said:


> Sad Face ==> :-(
> 
> I actually work near Brum.... but am not there on Fri/Sat
> 
> Oh Well..... Billy No Mates during weekdays as usual!


Show your dedication and make it happen ; )


----------



## Xpenno

Drewster said:


> Sad Face ==> :-(
> 
> I actually work near Brum.... but am not there on Fri/Sat
> 
> Oh Well..... Billy No Mates during weekdays as usual!


Give us a shout mate! I'd be happy to meet for a brew after work on a week night if you're about.


----------



## Drewster

garydyke1 said:


> Show your dedication and make it happen ; )


The family appreciate the dedication of NOT staying away for weekends ;-)


----------



## Drewster

Xpenno said:


> Give us a shout mate! I'd be happy to meet for a brew after work on a week night if you're about.


Cheers Mate - PM sent


----------



## Geordie Boy

I've never seen Doodle before, that's really useful!

I've put my availability in. Note I haven't ticked the 8th Feb as I'm on the night shift over the 7th/8th, so although it isn't completely impossible for me to do if it needs to be the date, I can't guarantee to being that awake!


----------



## garydyke1

5 so far and this is only day 1 : )


----------



## Xpenno

Hopefully we'll get a good turnout!


----------



## Geordie Boy

What's not to like, 3 of everyone's favourite things, coffee, beer and curry


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Oh right go on a cafe/pub crawl with food thrown in now that I'm no longer a Brum resident . . .


----------



## garydyke1

CoffeeDiva said:


> Oh right go on a cafe/pub crawl with food thrown in now that I'm no longer a Brum resident . . .


Sorry about that. Perhaps a visit back to brum, you must be missing the place by now?! : )


----------



## lookseehear

Would be good to get a date in sooner rather than later so we can get trains etc booked. I'm excited (concerningly perhaps more about the beer than the coffee)


----------



## garydyke1

Dont forget about the possibility of over night stay, these evenings have been known to spiral out of control into caffinated-boozy madness


----------



## CoffeeDiva

garydyke1 said:


> Sorry about that. Perhaps a visit back to brum, you must be missing the place by now?! : )


Erm . . . would I offend if I said not really?

(oh alright the food options just a bit)


----------



## Geordie Boy

garydyke1 said:


> ...these evenings have been known to spiral out of control into caffinated-boozy madness


That sounds like the perfect conditions for someone to attempt the canal jump!


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> That sounds like the perfect conditions for someone to attempt the canal jump!


Well volunteered


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm only volunteering to video it for Youtube! I have seen 2 groups of lads have a tug-of-war across the canal once!


----------



## garydyke1

In the interests of getting a date early so people can organise trains, accomodation etc shall we close this and choose the date this Friday, say 9pm ?


----------



## CoffeeChris

Is this open to new forum people also


----------



## garydyke1

So long as youre not an axe-wielding Psychopath yes : )


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> So long as youre not an axe-wielding Psychopath yes : )


Damn that spoils all the fun Gary lol


----------



## garydyke1

Shameless bump. We are at 5 , nice number but surely more of you want to indulge in an afternoon/eve of some of the the best things in life?!


----------



## garydyke1

Last call . this is closing at 9pm so the date can be confirmed and announced. Others are welcome after this time to register interest for the defined date : )


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Last call . this is closing at 9pm so the date can be confirmed and announced. Others are welcome after this time to register interest for the defined date : )


I'd love to come , but you guys decide a date that's good to you and I'll see if I can get off work and get away from home.


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> I'd love to come , but you guys decide a date that's good to you and I'll see if I can get off work and get away from home.


Likewise......


----------



## garydyke1

*Friday 28th Feb* it is! 6 confirmed (Inabox after 7pm unless he decides to do the decent thing and book a half day!? wink wink)

Can the confirmed add what time they are available from that day (copy and paste the below)

Xpenno

garydyke1 1.30pm

inaboxmedia

lookseehear

Geordie Boy

Urbanbumpkin


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok cool , what's the start time for this?


----------



## garydyke1

Thats why Im asking when everyone is free from on the day, we can then make a group decision based on that.

I propose 1.30-2pm , otherwise we risk running out of time before the cafes close up. Thats not to say others couldnt catch up or join in later on in the arvo


----------



## jeebsy

I'll make a call nearer the time...should be able to make that though


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Thats why Im asking when everyone is free from on the day, we can then make a group decision based on that.
> 
> I propose 1.30-2pm , otherwise we risk running out of time before the cafes close up. Thats not to say others couldnt catch up or join in later on in the arvo


That's great , no childcare that weekend , so just got to see if mrs b hasn't got plans . Otherwise I'm in!

Jeebsy got to try and make it if I go .


----------



## garydyke1

Be good if people added when they can stay out till too......


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Be good if people added when they can stay out till too......


Depends if there's any good house or techno on somewhere....


----------



## lookseehear

I'll try and book the day/afternoon off work then jump on a train. Unlikely to be there until 2.30-3 if I only get the weekend off.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Depends if there's any good house or techno on somewhere....


I can investigate that


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> I'll try and book the day/afternoon off work then jump on a train. Unlikely to be there until 2.30-3 if I only get the weekend off.


Thats cool , sounds good


----------



## jeebsy

Last train that doesn't take forever is 21.10 so either that or an early morning shot for me


----------



## lookseehear

Oh and if no one else has, can I reserve a spot over night?


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Last train that doesn't take forever is 21.10 so either that or an early morning shot for me


Ive checked and there isnt much on that Friday night


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Oh and if no one else has, can I reserve a spot over night?


You are the first , so yeah sure. I never said 5 star right?


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> You are the first , so yeah sure. I never said 5 star right?


You mean it's 6 star? I can't wait!


----------



## garydyke1

Yeah , bring your wellies , the chickens will need mucking out, what better way to remove a caffeine and beer hangover! : )


----------



## garydyke1

Friday 28th Feb it is! 6 confirmed , 2 maybes

Can the confirmed add what time they are available from that day (copy and paste the below)

Xpenno

garydyke1 1.30pm - till the death

inaboxmedia trying to book afternoon off tbc

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy

Urbanbumpkin

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u tbc


----------



## Charliej

Martin if we can find another 1 or 2 and everyone can get to Chorley I'll drive as I can't drink anyway.

Xpenno

garydyke1 1.30pm - till the death

inaboxmedia trying to book afternoon off tbc

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy

Urbanbumpkin

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u tbc

CharlieJ tbc


----------



## garydyke1

Thats a bonus Boots?!?


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> I'll drive as I can't drink anyway.


Thats unfortunate for a day/eve based primarily on liquid consumption


----------



## Charliej

I don't mind too much Gary I spent years working in environments where lots of people were out of it, including some I was working with, and having to stay sober. Plus it leaves you more alert for photo opportunities lol.


----------



## garydyke1

I actually suffer from social anxiety, however a couple of craft beers and i'm the Tasmanian devil, you wont shut me up


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> I actually suffer from social anxiety, however a couple of craft beers and i'm the Tasmanian devil, you wont shut me up


I didn't realise you were a small black and white marsupial that in reality looks very disappointing if all you ever know of them is the cartoon lol.


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> I actually suffer from social anxiety, however a couple of craft beers and i'm the Tasmanian devil, you wont shut me up


Me too....chat might be a bit slow earlier in the day


----------



## garydyke1

Caffeine actually turns me mute and introspective , well if I've had too many ...which is v likely given the reason for the meet


----------



## garydyke1

There seems to be great surprise and tongue-wagging at my switch to the Sage. Well the offer is there - anyone want to try a shot on one / milk drink = opportunity is 28th Feb prior to us hitting the coffeeshops


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> There seems to be great surprise and tongue-wagging at my switch to the Sage. Well the offer is there - anyone want to try a shot on one / milk drink = opportunity is 28th Feb prior to us hitting the coffeeshops


No surprises here lol In fact I think I had worked out you would swap before you had lol.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Xpenno

garydyke1 1.30pm - till the death

inaboxmedia trying to book afternoon off tbc

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 1.30pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u tbc

CharlieJ tbc


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno

garydyke1 1.30pm - till the death

inaboxmedia trying to book afternoon off tbc

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 1.30pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u tbc

CharlieJ tbc


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Xpenno

garydyke1 1.30pm - till the death

inaboxmedia trying to book afternoon off tbc

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 1.30pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u tbc

CharlieJ tbc

Systemic Kid plus whippet


----------



## Charliej

The Systemic Kid said:


> Xpenno
> 
> garydyke1 1.30pm - till the death
> 
> inaboxmedia trying to book afternoon off tbc
> 
> lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight
> 
> Geordie Boy 1.30pm - last train @11:30pm
> 
> Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off
> 
> Jeebsy tbc
> 
> MrBoots2u tbc
> 
> CharlieJ tbc
> 
> Systemic Kid plus whippet


In that case I bags the flat cap, I want nothing to do with black pudding so Martin can provide personal security with that and his knowledge of Ecky Thump.


----------



## garydyke1

I propose we visit the following coffeeshops :

Yorks http://www.yorksbakerycafe.co.uk/ La Marzocco Linea 2gp + Mazzer major-e + Caravan Coffee + amazing food

6/8 http://www.sixeightkafe.co.uk/videos/ Synesso + Anfim Super Caimano + Robur + Has Bean & guests + cakes

Saint Kitchen (was Saint caffe) http://www.saintkitchen.com/ Dalle Corte + Mahlkonig K30 Vario + Extract Coffee Roasters + not tried since new management

For beer

Brewdog Birmingham for unbeatable diverse range of keg and bottled beers from all over the world http://www.brewdog.com/bars/birmingham

Craven arms for ''real ale '' / traditional pub and decent bottles http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Attraction_Review-g186402-d4071211-Reviews-The_Craven_Arms_Birmingham-Birmingham_West_Midlands_England.html

Some others for consideration (not been to these but hear good things) :

http://postofficevaults.co.uk/

http://www.thevictoriabirmingham.co.uk/

Any other suggestions are welcome + any questions give us a shout


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> Me too....chat might be a bit slow earlier in the day


The solution to this is easy! Lunchtime beers followed by coffee, followed by more beer?!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Sounds good Gary.

The Post Office Vaults has a ridiculous range of foreign bottled beers (that's the way to go there as I've never managed to get a decent cask ale). A bit cosy but you can normally get a table.

The Victoria normally has a couple of ales on and lots of cocktails for those partial to that way of things. One of my favourite bars in the city and great food if you're ever about at a lunchtime (the pulled-pork sandwich is heavenly).

Without giving people a total 'culture shock' down Digbeth I think what you've suggested is the best in that part of town









Ones to consider before walking down from the Snow Hill cafe area are The Old Contemptibles and if it's decent enough to be outside, the beer terrace upstairs at The Wellington


----------



## Xpenno

Xpenno whenever - whenever

garydyke1 1.30pm - till the death

inaboxmedia trying to book afternoon off tbc

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 1.30pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u tbc

CharlieJ tbc

Systemic Kid plus whippet


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jeebus help me, I can't lunch time drink anymore , not since England v Argentina World Cup 2002. That ended very badly , to be fair , I think it qualified as pre lunchtime drinking . I think I started at 10.30 with an order of 3 pints of Guinness .


----------



## Xpenno

Bacchus is ok if we're in that area, a little overpriced these days but if we need a change of scenery then it might work.


----------



## Xpenno

There is also the Jekyll and Hyde for those who like a G&T.


----------



## jeebsy

Xpenno said:


> The solution to this is easy! Lunchtime beers followed by coffee, followed by more beer?!


I'll be getting beers for the train, might be early but it's never too early on a train/plane!


----------



## Xpenno

Train-beers! Now you're talking.

Maybe I could get the train from work into town, it's only 5 minutes but should be able to get a couple in


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> There is also the Jekyll and Hyde for those who like a G&T.


I love that place for pre-raving cocktails! Well I did when I was young


----------



## garydyke1

I wonder if any of the other brummy participants have a spare room / sofa for one of the long-distance attendees....

Come on lets make this a night to remember!?


----------



## Xpenno

I should have one bed, maybe two free.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I have a sofa but wouldn't want to inflict it upon anyone as both my children have taken to waking up at quarter to six!


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm getting the impression that we will literally be crawling between cafe's









I can take 2 comfortably / 3 at a push but live 25 mile away (the last train back is 23:30). If the 3 Lancastrians want somewhere to stay I'm thinking that could work?


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Mrboots2u said:


> Jeebus help me, I can't lunch time drink anymore , not since England v Argentina World Cup 2002. That ended very badly , to be fair , I think it qualified as pre lunchtime drinking . I think I started at 10.30 with an order of 3 pints of Guinness .


I think I've done a similar tour of duty......seen one lunchtime beer too many!


----------



## lookseehear

Probably need to alternate beers and coffees so that the alcohol counteracts the caffeine!


----------



## Charliej

Well as it's that weekend I just have to attend and call it a late birthday party. I don't know what Bootsy and The Systemic Kid want to do but I can't drink alcohol at the moment anyway, due to medication all semblance of conciousness deserts me after a bottle of decent beer so I guess that makes me a designated driver lol. Martin and Patrick please pm me so we can sort out arrangements I don't mind crashing down there or coming back up North. I've not had a day/night out in Brum since my student days.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Think if I can make it , will be short notice and on the train, coming back at 9.30 pm


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Think if I can make it , will be short notice and on the train, coming back at 9.30 pm


Yep, train for me too.


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yep, train for me too.


Choo choo.........


----------



## Charliej

Up to you guys but as I said I don't mind driving as I can't have a drink anyway and seems crazy going down there in an almost empty car myself.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Mrboots2u said:


> Think if I can make it , will be short notice and on the train, coming back at 9.30 pm


 worse I might have to stay at the mother in laws


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> worse I might have to stay at the mother in laws


Does Les Dawson know her??


----------



## Mrboots2u

The Systemic Kid said:


> Does Les Dawson know her??


Uncanny


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> The solution to this is easy! Lunchtime beers followed by coffee, followed by more beer?!


This is clear the strategy of a deviant and one I'm on board with


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> Up to you guys but as I said I don't mind driving as I can't have a drink anyway and seems crazy going down there in an almost empty car myself.


That does indeed seem crazy or is your car super embarrassing to be seen in?!


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> That does indeed seem crazy or is your car super embarrassing to be seen in?!


Nope just an Audi A3 after my illness forced a downsize on me due to not being allowed to drive for just over 3 years and losing all my no claims by 4 days grr.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Uncanny


Which one are you Boots??


----------



## Daren

Charliej said:


> Nope just an Audi


Just right for you.


----------



## Charliej

Daren said:


> Just right for you.


I've had Audis of one sort or another for the last 15-16 years, long before the reps that used to want BMW's switched allegiance, started off with a monster of a Mk1 A6 2.5 litre diesel quattro estate, and ended up with the fancier of the S^ estates, the one that's a less bling bling RS6 and loved it, it was an ex dealer demo car so have every toy imaginable in it. It was a sad day when I had to sell it 4.2 litre biturbo V8's are great fun.


----------



## Daren

It's not just reps that have switched allegiance


----------



## garydyke1

As an FYI - I have been in contact with Saints and 6/8 forewarning of our little get together, as they are not huge shops. Ive asked if they have time for a chat and tour of the equipment.

Saints suggest 3pm as their best time for a 'natter' and Liam is always happy to chat coffee.

Will let you know if/when 6/8 respond.

I think Yorks are too busy and large an establishment to do anything special for us!


----------



## garydyke1

...& 6/8 have said something can be arranged, they open till 6pm but can stay open longer for us : )

Oh any my afternoon off is approved. So im free from midday now : )

Suggest we use Yorks as a meeting point. So as a starter for ten order of events : -

1.30pm Yorks (Lunch)

3pm Saints (booked)

4.30pm 6/8 Kafe (booked)

6.30pm Brewdog

9.30pm Craven Arms


----------



## Dr Steve

You can't come to Birmingham without going out for a proper curry to end the night Gary, shame on you! Mind you after 3 hours in Brewdog I think just standing up might be quite a challenge, so a trip to the Balti Triangle might be too optimistic anyway!


----------



## garydyke1

Its a rough order of events, Curry is 100% on the cards after beers!

I take it you're coming then? : )


----------



## Dr Steve

I'll try to be there for the curry and possibly for a beer beforehand, but I don't think my patients can cope without me for a whole afternoon.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Sounds good. I've now taken the full day off work so no problems with any start time for me now


----------



## garydyke1

If anyone wants to meet up any earlier (say 12.30) it shouldnt be an issue : )

EDIT - if anyone wants to come see the Sage and our wonderfully muddy chickens before-hand , also an option


----------



## Dr Steve

Gary, I think that for chicken sage works best with onion rather than mud!


----------



## garydyke1

Dr Steve said:


> Gary, I think that for chicken sage works best with onion rather than mud!


Haha. You wouldnt get much meat off these Bantams!


----------



## garydyke1

23 days and counting, anyone excited yet?


----------



## Xpenno

Yup, work booked off today, sorted!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> 23 days and counting, anyone excited yet?


Rumour Boots has modified an Advent calendar


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Booked off the afternoon


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Looks like it's young to be an awesome day in birmingham 10 years since I was there. Wish I could make it have a fantastic day everyone going.


----------



## Geordie Boy

CoffeeJohnny said:


> Looks like it's young to be an awesome day in birmingham 10 years since I was there.


Don't worry, it hasn't changed too much... they're still going for the European Capital City of Scaffolding award


----------



## Charliej

Geordie Boy said:


> Don't worry, it hasn't changed too much... they're still going for the European Capital City of Scaffolding award


That was going on in my student days 20+ years ago lol


----------



## Geordie Boy

Aaaaaaargh, this is suddenly looking less likely for me... I'm potentially on a week long course in Derby so might not be able to take the day off work now, however I'd still be up for the evening activities whatever happens!


----------



## garydyke1

3 weeks today we will have most likely had our first coffees


----------



## Charliej

I'm definitely attending now and available from the beginning to the death lol. If anyone, Spence maybe? could put me up for the night it would be even better, then I could maybe have 1 beer at the end of the night to demonstrate why NHS opiates and alcohol don't mix lol. I can also bring along the stuff from the group buy for those attending if you don't mind waiting until then, one of you better sort me a birthday cake for this tho lol.


----------



## garydyke1

its my birthday 13 days prior & i demand the finest cakes and wines known to humanity


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> its my birthday 13 days prior & i demand the finest cakes and wines known to humanity


, I'm warning you, . We are multimillionaires. We shall buy this place and fire you immediately.


----------



## garydyke1

There are things in there, there's a tea-bag growing!

You haven't slept in sixty hours, you're in no state to tackle it. Wait till the morning, we'll go in together.


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> its my birthday 13 days prior & i demand the finest cakes and wines known to humanity


Mines 6 days before so double celebration lol. So who's bringing the carrots from Camberwell?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Don't get uptight with me, man. Cos if you do, I'll have to give you a dose of medicine. And if you spike you, you'll know you've been spoken to.


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> Mines 6 days before so double celebration lol. So who's bringing the carrots from Camberwell?


Danny: The joint I am about to roll requires a craftsman and can utilize up to twelve spliffs. It is called a Camberwell carrot.

Marwood: It's impossible to use 12 papers on one joint.

Danny: It is impossible to roll a camberwell carrot with anything less.

Withnail: Who says it's a Camberwell carrot.

Danny: I do. I invented it in Camberwell and it's shaped like a carrot.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I know where you are, . I've been watching you, especially you, prancing like a tit. You want working on, boy.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I know where you are, . I've been watching you, especially you, prancing like a tit. You want working on, boy.


Bad day at the office, today, Boots??


----------



## Mrboots2u

All right, this is the plan. We get in there and get wrecked, then we'll eat a pork pie, then we'll drop a couple of Surmontil-50's each. That means we'll miss out Monday but come up smiling Tuesday morning.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I'll pass on that - willing to be official photographer though.


----------



## Charliej

The Systemic Kid said:


> I'll pass on that - willing to be official photographer though.


I'll be bringing my new camera along this time as well, not a particularly expensive one but easier to carry around and better than my old Canon one that cost me £300 back in 2004.http://www.samsung.com/uk/consumer/smart-camera-camcorder/smart-compact/smart-compact/EC-ST200FBPBGB


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> All right, this is the plan. We get in there and get wrecked, then we'll eat a pork pie, then we'll drop a couple of Surmontil-50's each. That means we'll miss out Monday but come up smiling Tuesday morning.


Do I need to negotiate Monday off too?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ha ha ha withnail respect


----------



## Geordie Boy

I'm definitely out of the coffee related drinking now







Still up for the beer and curry though


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've booked off leaving work early. Have you got anywhere planned for the curry Gary?


----------



## Xpenno

I guess that curry will depend on Budget in the city centre I guess. There is Pushkars and Ashas which are both good but maybe a little pricey. Some of my friends go to a Tikka place called the hen and chicken which they said is good, it's more indian BBQ style than full curry apparently and I've never been there so can't directly vouch for the food there. I'll have an ask around at work as I usual curry in Mosley, Selly Oak, Stourbridge or West Brom


----------



## Xpenno

Anyone else have recommendations for curry? Get the names in the hat


----------



## Charliej

Xpenno said:


> Anyone else have recommendations for curry? Get the names in the hat


I'm buggered if I know these days Spence, most of the places I used to frequent have probably either closed down, changed names or changed owners or all 3 lol. If you still have a room available where I could crash for the night I don't mind driving us into town and back so there's one way of transport for a Curry.


----------



## Geordie Boy

In the City Centre I've only been to the Blue Mango off Broad St but it was pricey if i remember (I wasn't paying). I normally goto Moseley or Sparkhill in Brum for curry. I need it to be in the City Centre though as I've a train to catch @ 11:30


----------



## Geordie Boy

Forgot that I've also been to Manzils in Digbeth... I blame the quantity of beer


----------



## garydyke1

Balti Triangle?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Is that pub -> curry house -> loo??


----------



## garydyke1

Actually - cant believe I forgot about http://www.regardsedgbaston.co.uk/

Our favorite!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I've tended to go to Moseley or Kings Heath for the curry. It's definitely out of the city centre though.

There's meant to be great place where the Jug of Ale in Moseley was, ironically it's completely dry, you can't even take you own alcohol there.

Balti triangle may be a good option but again it's going to be a cab ride....and one us might vanish The only thing I found with lady pool road is that it can be a bit hit and miss.


----------



## Dr Steve

If we were to give up on the last pub there would be time to get to Ladypool rd and back to city centre for last train times. If you want a balti you really need to get a proper one not an overpriced city centre option. I usually go to Dawats in Sparkistan or for something closer Masala Merchants in Stirchley.


----------



## garydyke1

Dr Steve said:


> If we were to give up on the last pub


Blasphemer !!!!!


----------



## Dr Steve

What about an early evening curry then back to city centre for drinkies and convenience for transport connections?


----------



## Geordie Boy

urbanbumpkin said:


> There's meant to be great place where the Jug of Ale in Moseley was, ironically it's completely dry, you can't even take you own alcohol there.


The Tipu Sultan. We were going to have the works Christmas curry there until we found out it was completely dry... so went round the corner to good old Kababish instead. I'm finding a general trend in the area at the moment though is to spend a fortune on the decor and naff all on the food!

TBH I don't mind where we go, it's always nice to try somewhere new


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Haven't been to the Kababish in years. They used to have a life size photo mural of Mohamed Ali (of when he ate there), food used to be great but they've concentrated on their decor more.


----------



## garydyke1

If anyone coming to the Brum event who owns a VST refractometer would like to lend one to me for a week or so......


----------



## Dr Steve

OK Gary, please tell us mere mortals what that particular gizzmo does. Sounds like you should use it to do eye tests!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Dr Steve said:


> OK Gary, please tell us mere mortals what that particular gizzmo does. Sounds like you should use it to do eye tests!


I own an opticians , we would get struck off it I used it for that purpose ....


----------



## Geordie Boy

Looks like we're going to be a couple of weeks early for the new Craft Beer pub opening mid March by the Town Hall. Looks like it's going to be good one as well!


----------



## Xpenno

Geordie Boy said:


> Looks like we're going to be a couple of weeks early for the new Craft Beer pub opening mid March by the Town Hall. Looks like it's going to be good one as well!


Sounds like an excuse for another bash later in the year to me









For now we'll have to make do with Brew Dog and Gary's craft home brew.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

If you want to pencil one on June there's a post forum day coffee & beer bash in Newcastle. Although I'm massively jealous of you guys going to brum


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> For now we'll have to make do with Brew Dog and Gary's craft home brew.


You poor poor lot


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> You poor poor lot


I know, it's hard times we live in


----------



## lookseehear

Probably worth me saying I have definitely got a half day off on the Friday. Just need to book my train now.


----------



## Xpenno

lookseehear said:


> Probably worth me saying I have definitely got a half day off on the Friday. Just need to book my train now.


Good work mate, looking forward to it.


----------



## Dr Steve

Getting closer, 1 week tomorrow now. Any firmer plans yet Gary?


----------



## garydyke1

This still stands :-

12pm - Sage demo at mine (for those who want it)

1.30pm Yorks (Meet greet & Lunch)

3pm Saints (booked)

4.30pm 6/8 Kafe (booked)

6pm Brewdog

??pm Craven Arms and/or curry


----------



## garydyke1

Can you guys update this:--~

Xpenno whenever - whenever

garydyke1 12pm - till the death

inaboxmedia - evening only

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 1.30pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u tbc

CharlieJ tbc

Systemic Kid plus whippet

Dr Steve?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Can you guys update this:--~

Xpenno whenever - whenever

garydyke1 12pm - till the death

inaboxmedia - evening only

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 1.30pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u tbc

CharlieJ tbc

Systemic Kid - definite

Dr Steve?


----------



## Charliej

Can you guys update this:--~

Xpenno whenever - whenever

garydyke1 12pm - till the death

inaboxmedia - evening only

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 1.30pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u tbc

CharlieJ Whenever to Whenever, will probably try and get to yours sometime before 12 Gary.

Systemic Kid - definite

Dr Steve?


----------



## Geordie Boy

Can you guys update this:--~

Xpenno whenever - whenever

garydyke1 12pm - till the death

inaboxmedia - evening only

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 6pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u definite at least Til 6 ish .

CharlieJ Whenever to Whenever, will probably try and get to yours sometime before 12 Gary.

Systemic Kid - definite

Dr Steve?

Can't do the afternoon anymore due to work putting me on a course


----------



## Charliej

Anyone that is attending and has stuff ordered from the group buy I'll hand deliver to you on the day as well.


----------



## garydyke1

BUMP.

Would be good to know how many are at mine at 12 & when others intend to meet up


----------



## Dr Steve

Can you guys update this:--~

Xpenno whenever - whenever

garydyke1 12pm - till the death

inaboxmedia - evening only

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 6pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u definite at least Til 6 ish .

CharlieJ Whenever to Whenever, will probably try and get to yours sometime before 12 Gary.

Systemic Kid - definite

Dr Steve -Join you all in Saints or 6/8 Kafe, stay until fully curried


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Can you guys update this:--~

Xpenno whenever - whenever

garydyke1 12pm - till the death

inaboxmedia - evening only

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 6pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u definite at least Til 6 ish .

CharlieJ Whenever to Whenever, will probably try and get to yours sometime before 12 Gary.

Systemic Kid - till 6-7pm-ish train gets into New St at 12.00

Dr Steve?

Can't do the afternoon anymore due to work putting me on a course


----------



## Charliej

I've got room for 5 in the car Gary, although the 3 in the back will have to be good friends size dependant and I'll drive us into town, saves on cab costs there and back as I can't have a drink anyway.


----------



## garydyke1

There is a suprise for attendees. It needs to be saved for when the majority are present - which is looking like around beer drinking time.... : )


----------



## garydyke1

This is starting to shape up, just a couple of *TBCs* around attendance and timings

Xpenno whenever - whenever

garydyke1 12pm - till the death

*inaboxmedia - evening only*

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 6pm - last train @11:30pm

*Urbanbumpkin trying to book PM off*

*
Jeebsy tbc*

MrBoots2u definite at least Til 6 ish .

CharlieJ Whenever to Whenever, will probably try and get to yours sometime before 12 Gary.

Systemic Kid - till 6-7pm-ish train gets into New St at 12.00

Dr Steve -Join you all in Saints or 6/8 Kafe, stay until fully curried


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> There is a suprise for attendees. It needs to be saved for when the majority are present - which is looking like around beer drinking time.... : )


A surprise you say.... at 12 noon you say....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno whenever - whenever

garydyke1 12pm - till the death

inaboxmedia - evening only

lookseehear 2.30tbc - overnight

Geordie Boy 6pm - last train @11:30pm

Urbanbumpkin should be there about 2pm

Jeebsy tbc

MrBoots2u definite at least Til 6 ish .

CharlieJ Whenever to Whenever, will probably try and get to yours sometime before 12 Gary.

Systemic Kid - till 6-7pm-ish train gets into New St at 12.00

Dr Steve -Join you all in Saints or 6/8 Kafe, stay until fully curried


----------



## Geordie Boy

Don't York's do beer? Now I get why it's first on the list


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jeebsy you coming?


----------



## jeebsy

Should know tomorrow.


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> Don't York's do beer? Now I get why it's first on the list


They do ...........mwahahahaaaaa


----------



## lookseehear

New street or snow hill?


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> New street or snow hill?


Snow hill is nearer to the coffee places


----------



## Geordie Boy

lookseehear said:


> New street or snow hill?


You don't need to specifically aim for Snow Hill though, it's less than 10 mins walk between the 2, and Yorks and 6/8 Kafe are part way between the stations anyhow. Snow Hill is also generally served by the slower local trains from Leamington Spa and Worecster


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yes New street isn't that much further


----------



## garydyke1

1 week to go gents!


----------



## Charliej

I'm really looking forward to this, not had a decent day out since the BB forum day.


----------



## Geordie Boy

1 week to this


----------



## garydyke1

Geordie Boy said:


> 1 week to this


Craven Arms?!


----------



## Geordie Boy

Indeed. Pig on the wall is good!


----------



## garydyke1

I hear its not a patch on Bantam Brewing.

Ooohhh I cant wait : )


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Woodman by Millenium Point is also worth a trip if you can ever make it. Great oldie style pub, part of the Wellington group with around 10 beers on tap, fantastic home made burgers, and just enough out of town for it not to be too busy


----------



## lookseehear

So I'm getting into Snows Hill at 15.42 on Friday - looking forwards to it!


----------



## garydyke1

So sods law its looking like the beginnings of manflu is rearing its ugly head : ( shall be hammering the first defence and preying I'm well enough to be able to enjoy coffee etc on Friday .


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> So I'm getting into Snows Hill at 15.42 on Friday - looking forwards to it!


Head straight for Saints when you get off the train , it's a 5 mins walk


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> So sods law its looking like the beginnings of manflu is rearing its ugly head : ( shall be hammering the first defence and preying I'm well enough to be able to enjoy coffee etc on Friday .


Sure it's just not too much partying?


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Sure it's just not too much partying?


Probably didn't help the immune system : (

No it's defo a virus . Probably the 4th one in as many months


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> Probably didn't help the immune system : (
> 
> No it's defo a virus . Probably the 4th one in as many months


Really sorry to hear that Gary, hope you recover for Friday.


----------



## glevum

Kids at playgroup, infant school, junior school & secondry we have constant colds , virus etc. Get well soon for your bash


----------



## Mrboots2u

Xpenno said:


> Sure it's just not too much partying?


What is this thing you call partying .....


----------



## Xpenno

Mrboots2u said:


> What is this thing you call partying .....


Come on, you must be allowed to let your hair down once in a while?


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Probably didn't help the immune system : (
> 
> No it's defo a virus . Probably the 4th one in as many months


Unlike! Once you get a few medicinal ales down things will get better!


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Come on, you must be allowed to let your hair down once in a while?


What's this thing you call hair ?


----------



## Xpenno

Admin said:


> We are currently in pre-launch stage but stick around and make yourself at home.
> 
> Posting is actively encouraged and feedback gladly received.
> 
> Coffee Forums UK is 'your' forum.
> 
> We operate under the ethos of 'if you don't ask we can't say yes' - this is not to say that we will say yes to all suggestions but we will actively entertain as many as possible.
> 
> Remember to tell all your friends about the forum as there is a competition running for the first 6 months. Details can be found here
> 
> The Coffee Forums UK Admin Team


Lol, bad choice of phase. I can feel mine slipping away slowly but surely, trying to make the most out of it.


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> What's this thing you call hair ?


I've got plenty of hair to let down so no worries there


----------



## garydyke1

So 1/3rd of bottle of Vicks First defence (can you OD on this stuff??!) and 3 lemsips down. Sore throat has all but gone, its now a sinus, nose and chest game.

Sense of smell 3/10

Sense of taste 2/10

Coffee consumption is pointless.

Im counting this as day 1. Fingers crossed its a 3 dayer tops


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Reckon your past the post for Vicks First Defence by the sounds of it, Gary. Have found Night/Day Nurse pretty good for giving symptom relief. Apply some Zen too...liberally and be fighting fit for Friday.


----------



## Yes Row

You'll be ok. There will be a Doctor in the party!

Ask him nicely and he can ensure a drip of caffeine, alcohol or curry, depending on timing!

The last two "drips" always make me better, I mean feel better!


----------



## lookseehear

C'mon man pull yourself together! I can't be sleeping rough on Friday!


----------



## garydyke1

Dont write me off just yet. Im more gutted about missing a homebrew competition tomorrow night (with the ex Head Brewer of Buxton Brewery judging) : (

It was going to be my entry into the big league.

Luke - worst comes to worst Spence has a spare bed, I believe his rates start at £90 per night


----------



## Dr Steve

A curry drip! Is that a dangerous treatment or an inevitable consequence?

The only cure for ring burn is chilled toilet paper, but no one has ever asked me to threat curry drip before.

Best treatment for a viral sore throat is vodka and lime juice, half of each gargled then swallowed. Have enough of this and you really stop worrying about your throat.

I'm not saying anything about intravenous fluid as a hangover cure, as it might involve me having a chat with the GMC, but rehydration works wonders


----------



## Mrboots2u

lookseehear said:


> C'mon man pull yourself together! I can't be sleeping rough on Friday!


 Shouldn't this have again at the end of the sentence?


----------



## garydyke1

Is there a cure for coffee tasting and smelling 'brown' & all beer smelling like Carling? other than heading to Costbucks or Witherspoons?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Dont write me off just yet. Im more gutted about missing a homebrew competition tomorrow night (with the ex Head Brewer of Buxton Brewery judging) : (
> 
> It was going to be my entry into the big league.
> 
> Luke - worst comes to worst Spence has a spare bed, I believe his rates start at £90 per night


Does his bedroom have a red light in it then ?


----------



## Dr Steve

Time cures all, so just take the poison and be patient. Use the opportunity to use up all the rubbish coffee and beer in the house while you can't tell the difference. Come Friday the world will be a better place...you hope


----------



## garydyke1

You have a perverse mind. I actual Lol'd


----------



## Mrboots2u

Or just take morphine....


----------



## lookseehear

Mrboots2u said:


> Shouldn't this have again at the end of the sentence?


Old habits die hard!


----------



## garydyke1

Dr Steve said:


> Time cures all, so just take the poison and be patient. Use the opportunity to use up all the rubbish coffee and beer in the house while you can't tell the difference. Come Friday the world will be a better place...you hope


''all the rubbish coffee and beer in the house''

Im offended


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Or just take morphine....


Now we are talking


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> ''all the rubbish coffee and beer in the house''
> 
> Im offended


Add a teaspoon of Bovril to each and you'll be fine.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> You have a perverse mind. I actual Lol'd


You talking about me










Dr Steve

Or you imaginary flu friend


----------



## jeebsy

Finally got it confirmed today I can take Friday off today, although I'm supposed to be moving teams tomorrow so no doubt the holiday log will be missing between now and then


----------



## Charliej

I've already claimed Spence's spare room sorry. I can fetch you all the morphine syrup you can drink Gary I've got about 3 litres of it lol.


----------



## Dr Steve

Just take morphine.... Now we are talking...old habits die hard.

is this a coffee website or a splinter group of narcotics anonymous?

Rather worryingly some of the effects of opiate withdrawal include runny noses, aches and pains, curry drip (well diarrhoea) loss of taste and smell. Is there something we should know Gary?


----------



## jeebsy

What time is the pre meet at yours kicking off Gary? There's trains available at OK fares getting in to Moore St between 10.30 and 12


----------



## Xpenno

garydyke1 said:


> Is there a cure for coffee tasting and smelling 'brown' & all beer smelling like Carling? other than heading to Costbucks or Witherspoons?


Drink so much of each that it no longer matters.... Or just drink Gin/Vodka. If you expect any other answer than 'just drink through it' then you're best off not speaking to me









Seriously though, hope you get sorted!


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> What time is the pre meet at yours kicking off Gary? There's trains available at OK fares getting in to Moore St between 10.30 and 12


We said midday where those interested could taste sink-shots from the Sage.

Or 1.30pm at Yorks for lunch, coffee and perhaps (for the real hardcore) beers


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Excellent caffeine and opiates, what kind of afternoon have I got myself I to?

Sounds like first 3 pages of Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas........kill the body and the head will die


----------



## jeebsy

Maybe arrive at 11.30 then for yours at 12 if that's OK? How far is Moore st?


----------



## garydyke1

Xpenno said:


> Drink so much of each that it no longer matters.... Or just drink Gin/Vodka. If you expect any other answer than 'just drink through it' then you're best off not speaking to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though, hope you get sorted!


I dont bother with coffee if I cant enjoy it BUT there are beers which can cut through the worst virus - Double/Imperial IPAs !


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> Maybe arrive at 11.30 then for yours at 12 if that's OK? How far is Moore st?


Moor St is approx 15 min drive from mine


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Excellent caffeine and opiates, what kind of afternoon have I got myself I to?


Sounds like a Bi-Polar day!


----------



## lookseehear

What should I do about lunch - I won't be there until mid afternoon.


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Sounds like a Bi-Polar day!


Sounds like a date with kerry katona


----------



## garydyke1

Brewdog do awesome Burgers


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> Moor St is approx 15 min drive from mine


How much in a cab?


----------



## Charliej

My opiates are 100% legal and given to me free on the NHS lol. You could try the brandy cure for your manflu Gary.Go to bed with 2 bottles of brandy drink 1 and as much of the 2nd as you can manage you'll pass and get a decent nights sleep and when you wake up a cold will be the last thing on your mind, and by the time you feel better from the brandy the cold will feel like paradise or have gone.


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> How much in a cab?


I will drive for beer. (Makes me sound like an alcoholic)


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> My opiates are 100% legal and given to me free on the NHS lol. You could try the brandy cure for your manflu Gary.Go to bed with 2 bottles of brandy drink 1 and as much of the 2nd as you can manage you'll pass and get a decent nights sleep and when you wake up a cold will be the last thing on your mind, and by the time you feel better from the brandy the cold will feel like paradise or have gone.


If only work didnt ruin such glorious opportunities in life


----------



## Dr Steve

Designated drink and driver! Think I'll walk or get the bus.


----------



## lookseehear

garydyke1 said:


> Brewdog do awesome Burgers


Veggie burgers? (Am I still invited?)


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Veggie burgers? (Am I still invited?)


I am told the veggie burgers are also awesome : )


----------



## jeebsy

garydyke1 said:


> I will drive for beer. (Makes me sound like an alcoholic)


If you don't mind picking me up from there around half 11 i'll certainly oblige with a couple of sherbets


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> If you don't mind picking me up from there around half 11 i'll certainly oblige with a couple of sherbets


More offers of drugs!


----------



## jeebsy

Would certainly be a cavalier start to the day...


----------



## garydyke1

Well I phoned in sick today. Hate doing it , even when really ill but I needed a day to get better. I do actually feel better than I did earlier. Even tried a coffee. Although I couldnt really taste it!

Trying to think positive


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Definitely the right thing to do - you won't be passing any bugs on to work colleagues. That's one way to look at it. The other being you've got your priorities right


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> Definitely the right thing to do - you won't be passing any bugs on to work colleagues. That's one way to look at it. The other being you've got your priorities right


Could of done with your VST Refrac tho today to dial-in , some of the Lemsip extractions were bordering on nasty


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> Could of done with your VST Refrac tho today to dial-in , some of the Lemsip extractions were bordering on nasty


That's easy - sour = under-extracted. No need for a refractometer. Seriously for a moment, hope you recover for Friday.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Hope you're good for Friday Gary. It's always worse when you want to be 'well' for a particular date


----------



## Dr Steve

Time to check in with the doctor Gary...how are you feeling today?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

As long as Gary has a pulse - he'll be OK (hopefully) for Friday


----------



## Milanski

I'll be there in spirit(s) fellas. It's my girlfriend's 30th tomorrow so can't join I'm afraid.

Looking forward to the aftermath posts though...


----------



## Mrboots2u

Milanski said:


> I'll be there in spirit(s) fellas. It's my girlfriend's 30th tomorrow so can't join I'm afraid.
> 
> Looking forward to the aftermath posts though...


Happy returns to mrs Milan !


----------



## garydyke1

Dr Steve said:


> Time to check in with the doctor Gary...how are you feeling today?


Nose doesn't work, ears are ringing. Chest when I breathe sounds like a jar of vaseline has been poured down it. All discharge is bright florescent green (eeewww)

Sense of smell = 1/10

Sense of taste = 1.5/10

But I dont feel so stiff or ache as much today.


----------



## garydyke1

The Systemic Kid said:


> As long as Gary has a pulse - he'll be OK (hopefully) for Friday


I have a pulse!


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> I have a pulse!


I have a headache and a sort throat .....

are you using some kind of flu voodoo doll


----------



## Dr Steve

The world is full of viruses at the moment. We've not had a prolonged cold spell to kill them all off properly this year, and sadly they don't drown in rain. Most people seem to have gone down with something. Keep fighting Gary, you've got 25 hours until you become the host with the sage.

Have you nailed down the itinerary yet?

Is there going to be a bash dress code, or put it another way how will us new-comers recognise each other?


----------



## Charliej

My avatar is actually a picture of me albeit from a few years ago I guess we'll be the hyper group sat around a table lol, I guess a pm exchange of mobile numbers would help maybe.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> I have a pulse!


Reassuring....now work on getting your tastebuds and sense of smell back.


----------



## Dr Steve

Will you be wearing the shades Charlie?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Dr Steve said:


> Is there going to be a bash dress code, or put it another way how will us new-comers recognise each other?


That's easy - anyone looking vacant and/or lost!


----------



## garydyke1

Dr Steve said:


> The world is full of viruses at the moment. We've not had a prolonged cold spell to kill them all off properly this year, and sadly they don't drown in rain. Most people seem to have gone down with something. Keep fighting Gary, you've got 25 hours until you become the host with the sage.
> 
> Have you nailed down the itinerary yet?
> 
> Is there going to be a bash dress code, or put it another way how will us new-comers recognise each other?


Yes the itinarary is thus :-

Time are ''ish''

12 Sage demo at mine + meet some chickens if you like

1.30 Yorks (lunch)

3pm Saint canteen

4.30pm 6/8 Kafe (cakes)

6pm Brewdog (possible snacks)

Craven Arms TBC

Curry TBC

Jeebsy needs a lift from Moor St to mine (I think I can manage)

Spence needs lift from his to mine (I think I can manage)


----------



## garydyke1

Im easy to spot - Im bald and look and sound poorly.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Patrick what time are we in and what are we doing ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Im easy to spot - Im bald and look and sound poorly.


Are you not go ing to wear your g **** t shirt again ....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you not go ing to wear your g **** t shirt again ....


Those are back-in-the-day teeshirts. Only the hardcore original crew own them : )


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Those are back-in-the-day teeshirts. Only the hardcore original crew own them : )


Ah you mean it doesn't fit you anymore ...


----------



## Geordie Boy

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's easy - anyone looking vacant and/or lost!


....and with rucksacks is also a good sign


----------



## Dr Steve

Would you believe the locum doctor i booked so I could come has phoned in sick! Must have got a dose of the Gary Bug. So now I'm going to have to work until 3.30, drive home and get bus to town, so will now be joining the rest of you motley crew at the 6/8 Kafe.

I'll look out for a bald snotty guy in a too tight t-shirt, a guy in shades drinking morphine and over-excited blokes with rucksacks. Think that should be a fairly distinctive group!


----------



## garydyke1

Dr Steve said:


> Would you believe the locum doctor i booked so I could come has phoned in sick! Must have got a dose of the Gary Bug. So now I'm going to have to work until 3.30, drive home and get bus to town, so will now be joining the rest of you motley crew at the 6/8 Kafe.
> 
> I'll look out for a bald snotty guy in a too tight t-shirt, a guy in shades drinking morphine and over-excited blokes with rucksacks. Think that should be a fairly distinctive group!


You cant get the staff!

You've seen me before anyway, hopefully a little less stressed out this time : )


----------



## Mrboots2u

And two blokes with flat caps and a whippet ....


----------



## garydyke1

Mrboots2u said:


> And two blokes with flat caps and a whippet ....


flat white cappas?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> flat white cappas?


Isn't that what people of a certain age wear on the bowling green??


----------



## Charliej

The Systemic Kid said:


> Isn't that what people of a certain age wear on the bowling green??


No idea Patrick I haven't reached that certain age yet.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charliej said:


> No idea Patrick I haven't reached that certain age yet.


Ah, if the cap fits Charlie.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok I'm banning all discussion on theories of how a an ek43 shot tastes for tomorrow meet.........

or I'm going home ........


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok I'm banning all discussion on theories of how a an ek43 shot tastes for tomorrow meet.........
> 
> or I'm going home ........


Fat chance, Boots


----------



## Xpenno

Looking forward to it guys! I'm happy to exchange mobile numbers with the guys turning up later if you would like? Drop me a PM if you want.

Spence


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Is this still the rough plan for tomorrow?

Hopefully I'll be there at about 2pm so meet you at Yorks







looking forward to it!

1.30pm Yorks (Lunch)

3pm Saints (booked)

4.30pm 6/8 Kafe (booked)

6.30pm Brewdog

9.30pm Craven Arms


----------



## Geordie Boy

Best case for me is for me to get into Brum on the train for 6.15pm, worst-case will be 7.05pm so it'll be easiest for me to just meet you in Brewdog.

Will PM Xpenno and urbanbumpkin my mobile no (Gary already has it) so should cover a few bases


----------



## garydyke1

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is this still the rough plan for tomorrow?
> 
> Hopefully I'll be there at about 2pm so meet you at Yorks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking forward to it!
> 
> 1.30pm Yorks (Lunch)
> 
> 3pm Saints (booked)
> 
> 4.30pm 6/8 Kafe (booked)
> 
> 6.30pm Brewdog
> 
> 9.30pm Craven Arms


Yeah , see you in Yorks : )


----------



## jeebsy

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok I'm banning all discussion on theories of how a an ek43 shot tastes for tomorrow meet.........
> 
> or I'm going home ........


I've tried a lot of EK43 shots so no theorising required


----------



## Mrboots2u

jeebsy said:


> I've tried a lot of EK43 shots so no theorising required


Still banned ........,,,


----------



## jeebsy

I'll tell you about it away from prying ears


----------



## garydyke1

EK talk isnt banned! Censorship isn't tollorated.

Football talk is definitely banned tho


----------



## The Systemic Kid

garydyke1 said:


> EK talk isnt banned! Censorship isn't tollorated.
> 
> Football talk is definitely banned tho


What about handbags and killer heels??


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> EK talk isnt banned! Censorship isn't tollorated.
> 
> Football talk is definitely banned tho


I want to talk a out hobbies

Bring your weak lemon drink


----------



## garydyke1

OK, whos excited about tomorrow and cant sleep?!


----------



## Charliej

I'm excited not sure about the can't sleep as it's not bedtime yet lol

Just sticking some more cds into itunes and sorting a playlist for the drive, as changing albums yourself even though the stereo in the car controls the ipod still demands a little too much concentration for a motorway journey the old 10 staqck cd was easier to use, but the touchscreen system in the S6 was just uber.


----------



## garydyke1

I use good old Spotify on the iPhone. Whats a CD?


----------



## Charliej

A relic from a bygone age where the quality of the music mattered more than the number of tracks you could squeeze into a small space. I've got a bunch of stuff picked up from different places across the world and not available to download or on spotify so I make do with a 32 Gb Ipod Touch in the car and use my Galaxy S4 for other stuff. I've also found on longer drives mobile data signals can suffer badly so you lose the music from Spotify.


----------



## jeebsy

Just back from Smithfields market with my fortnightly meat supply, having breakfast, quick shower then got about an hour before I need to leave. Haven't had much time for espresso recently so planning a good skinful before setting off at 8.15.

AWAY DAY!!! WOOO!1!!


----------



## garydyke1

Well Ive not really consumed much coffee for 4 days , so anything I consume today is likely to ransack me!


----------



## Charliej

Just to confirm that a Walnut/walnut Hausgrind is attending today.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Im sure it will enjoy the cafe crawl and beers....


----------



## jeebsy

Off we go. Choo choo!


----------



## El carajillo

Charliej said:


> Just to confirm that a Walnut/walnut Hausgrind is attending today.


Watch you do not get MUGGED, some suspicous characters on this CRAWL:drink:


----------



## Soll

Have fun guys


----------



## garydyke1

El carajillo said:


> Watch you do not get MUGGED, some suspicous characters on this CRAWL:drink:


Well our shed got busted into and my Bike nicked earlier this week. It could happen! Its the ghetto here


----------



## Dr Steve

Did they leave the chickens Gary? Rustling is quite a problem!


----------



## Mrboots2u

On the train on ........


----------



## Soll

Don't forget to take lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Brum the movie .........


----------



## lookseehear

Charliej said:


> Just to confirm that a Walnut/walnut Hausgrind is attending today.


I have mine with me anyway so there will be two in attendance.


----------



## Mrboots2u

We are at York if anyone is early


----------



## Mrboots2u

Food on the way...

Waiting for the **** gang

View attachment 5668


----------



## lookseehear

Just on the train. Nearly missed it!


----------



## Dr Steve

Hi Guys

I'm going to have to cry off at the last minute. Work gone mad and I've got a migraine coming on, so coffee, beer and curry really not appealing at present.

Could Charlie please leave my stuff with Gary or somebody else if in Harborne area and I'll pick it up from them next week

Have a great time

Steve


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I'm on my way in


----------



## Mrboots2u

14.25 and ***** on the beer


----------



## glevum

Top bloke...cant beat a lunchtime sess'


----------



## kikapu

Mrboots2u said:


> 14.25 and ***** on the beer


Probably just to cleanse the pallet for the coffee!!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

The forums quiet with them on the hoy. not jealous at all


----------



## Daren

I know what you mean Johnny. I suspect we may get a few drunk posts later


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

Haha maybe we will


----------



## Glenn

I bet we will. I threw a few £'s Gary's way to get a round in for everyone who attended today.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

See that's where your money goes it makes free beer.







seriously though Glenn that was a great touch. Shame you couldn't get along though.


----------



## Glenn

Wish I could have been there.

Converting notes to beer is just one of the ways we give a little back from time to time.


----------



## lookseehear

Thanks Glenn, we had a cheers in your honour! All seem to be having a great time, made possible by the forum.

Should be some photos to share afterwards.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Thanks for the beer Glenn. Me and Patrick are on our way back north .

i sense that it could get messy for the rest left behind

and that some of them will be in the arena of the unwell tomorrow

it was a blast .

Patrick as always a pleasure to travel with you .

Clive the photos from cafe6/8 are safe for now.

Gary I thought you liked me , I offered you cheap contact lens , why did you buy me a drink that has deviant in the title?

spence good luck ...

Will , it tastes better than it smells, that the rules.

Ian as always a pleasure, you can't miss Newcastle

Luke great to meet you , stay away from the morphine

Charlie keep Luke away from the morphine

, let's do it again !


----------



## Mrboots2u




----------



## Mrboots2u

Dr Steve where were you ?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> I know what you mean Johnny. I suspect we may get a few drunk posts later


Aw have you missed us .....


----------



## Daren

Mrboots2u said:


> Aw have you missed us .....


The feeling on the forum tonight reminded me of how my house feels when my kids go to my sisters for the weekend









Sound like you all had fun. Shame I missed it


----------



## Mrboots2u

I have lots of photos

as does jeebsy

I have one I will be running a caption competition on with a prize so stay tuned.....


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Great afternoon / evening. Hoptastic! Liked the espresso at saints and flat whites at 6/8!


----------



## Mrboots2u

To anyone considering attending one of these get togethers I would say to you to come, make the time , meet people In person and make new friends. They are fab , it's coffee talk, but also a chance to get to know people outside this little bubble, that we exist in on here l

I've done three now , they have all in different ways been great fun , and each time I meet people or meet them again it's like saying hi to old friends. Today the banter just flowed , in very much the same way as it does when people post on here ( i mean that in a good way ! ) . I look forward to the next time I get the chance to go to one .


----------



## Mrboots2u

urbanbumpkin said:


> Great afternoon / evening. Hoptastic! Liked the espresso at saints and flat whites at 6/8!


Yes you enjoyed 6/8 very much .......l


----------



## Geordie Boy

Yeah, great evening and nice to put some faces to names and also having a bit of a coffee discussion that is great to have in person, as always it's a pleasure to meet you guys. Thanks also to Glenn for funding a round of tasty beverages


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Thanks Glenn, very good of you to buy the brew dog round!


----------



## ajh101

Sounds like a good time was had by all. Sorry I couldn't get there. Next time


----------



## Glenn

My pleasure. Good choice of place to get a round in too.


----------



## lookseehear

Sucks to be Gaz


----------



## Xpenno

Lukes such a bad boy. walking in on JEEBSY on the toilet....


----------



## Xpenno

My laptop has been stolen!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Where from?

........


----------



## lookseehear

Someone is making accusations


----------



## jeebsy

lookseehear said:


> Sucks to be Gaz


I was doing a pee in Gary's house with the door locked when i turned round and saw lookseehear swatching my boaby. Can't believe someone opened the door to look at my penis. Luke is not to be trusted. He is a fiend.


----------



## lookseehear

Lies...........


----------



## Daren

This will be the drunk talk I was talking about earlier...


----------



## lookseehear

Probably worth closing this thread now. Nothing to see here


----------



## Mrboots2u

Daren said:


> This will be the drunk talk I was talking about earlier...


thank god I'm back in Lancaster....

this is what happens when you let **** choose what drinks to buy...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Memorable day - thanks to Gary and the home team for making us welcome - some priceless memories which are still making me chuckle - you know what I mean Urbs. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Ha ha ...Great day I have to say, good to meet up with forum folk, excellent

group of like minded people.

Spen what happened to the laptop, when did you last have it?

Not sure what happened at Gary's...although Gary's remaining quiet on the whole subject.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> This will be the drunk talk I was talking about earlier...


This is what happens when you have a drink with "Deviant" in name.


----------



## lookseehear

Just to confirm that Xpenno's laptop is fine - it had just been 'commandeered' by Jeebsy


----------



## lookseehear

Also thanks to the organisers and to Spence (Xpenno) for putting me up and his other half for putting up with the four of us until the early hours.


----------



## Charliej

I arrived home safes and sound at 2.45am after a red bull stop halfway home, and it was bloody cold minus 1.5 degrees when I I got in the car to go. Was a pretty relaxing drive that time of night apart from the odd arsehole with high beam on on the opposite carriageway. Thanks for a great day out everyone, I noticed a lot of obvious attractions for visiting 6/8 again as well as the best flat of the day, next time there for you clive "eyes up" !!! Gary don't forget your keys or to clear your Brewdog tab lol.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

It was a great flat white, great barista considering she's only started in July. I'm ashamed to say I was concentrating so much on maintaining eye contact that I missed a lot of the detail regarding the origin of the bean.


----------



## Charliej

urbanbumpkin said:


> It was a great flat white, great barista considering she's only started in July. I'm ashamed to say I was concentrating so much on maintaining eye contact that I missed a lot of the detail regarding the origin of the bean.


Very odd place for a barista to keep her eyes lol


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Bad Charlie!!!!!


----------



## Charliej

I suppose it would make it easier to watch a pour, or I guess you weren't thinking of pourin' movies ( say it in a rural devon accent)


----------



## garydyke1

Well, I have recovered (just about!)

I wanted to thank each and everyone who came yesterday. It was brilliant day spent with some great people.

Thanks Glenn for the round of drinks









My coffee highlights were the complimentary brewed coffee at Saints, the Cappuccino at Saints, oh and the espresso at saints!

Brewdog was a scream , we left there pretty smashed !

Jeebsy - you are a bad bad man . Such a bad influence! Such a quiet nice boy.....

I can confirm there was an 'incident' involving Luke and Jeebsy & my bathroom, however I wont reveal everything here ; )

Spence - I have to thankyou for putting up with us rowdy lot until the early hours! Jill must be tired today!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Brum the movie is on the way

What photos will get left on the cutting room floor.....

Please have a go at the caption competition ......


----------



## Charliej

It certainly gave me some entertaining memories to keep me distracted before tomorrow's surgery, being picked up at 7am to be taken there. 7am on a Sunday morning just isn't a time of day I ever wish to be seeing, but the journey home from Newton Le Willows is going to be bloody painful, in more ways than a total pain in the rear !!

I wish we could return the hospitality somewhere in the North West but other than Manchester and Liverpool, neither of which are much fun on a Friday or Saturday night for the apres coffee part of the day, it's pretty much a coffee desert until you get to Lancaster and even there it's a one horse show, a bloody good horse though it must be said.

The Hario V60 decanter is now ordered so a brewed investigation will follow next week, it was the complimentary Square Mile Ethiopian that sold me on one. Just need to find the cheapest source of 02 filter papers now.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hope it goes well for you Charlie. Doesn't sound like a bundle of laughs.

Madchester is the place to host a N West crawl. Three I know are excellent. Got another pop up one to check out.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

All the best Charlie, hope it all goes well. It just going to be a major PITA for a few weeks. All the best mate!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Yes, definitely up for another one in the north west. We'll be able to continue more Nazi, Elvis Karate and narcotic conversations and oh yes the coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm up for Manchester . Coffee and a few pubs , last train back to Lancaster or budget hotel in Manchester .


----------



## drude

Hope everything goes well for you, Charlie


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> I'm up for Manchester . Coffee and a few pubs , last train back to Lancaster or budget hotel in Manchester .


OK. When would be a good time for this? Know a cheap hotel for you Boots - no questions asked and complimentary bed bugs thrown in at no extra charge.


----------



## Geordie Boy

Who knows how to set up one of those doodle things with a choice of dates


----------



## Xpenno

This weekend has been hectic so far and is destined to continue that way, hence the lack of update so far!

I just wanted to say that meeting you guys yesterday (most for the first time) just confirms further to me that this forum is a such great place to be and that the members are just as fantastic in person!

Thanks for the round Glenn, a fantastic surprise, it's shame you couldn't make it.

Big thanks to Charlie for taxiing us around all day, I'm sure that having four drunken fools as passengers wasn't much fun. Good luck tomorrow!

It was a great day and night, the coffee highlight was saints, I'll certainly be heading there soon! The food in York's Bakery was fantastic! Well what can I say about 6/8 Kafe apart from the fact that the Mrs has told me that I'm not aloud to go there on my own any more... sad times indeed









Brewdog beers were all top draw! I would say that I'm sad that we never made it to the Mosley Rave, but I much preferred the "party" back at mine.

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Xpenno

Geordie Boy said:


> Who knows how to set up one of those doodle things with a choice of dates


I'm happy to help with this.


----------



## jeebsy

Just back home, only 44 hours later than planned!

Thanks to Glenn for the drink. Thanks to Spence for your hospitality and putting up with our chat till the wee hours. Thanks to Gary for things too numerous to mention. Thanks to everyone for making it such a good day/night out bascially!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Excellent Jeebsy, sounds like the best kind of weekend. Great meeting you on Friday.


----------



## jeebsy

My photos from the day:


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Great pics, jeesby - wish I'd been there....oh, I was


----------



## fatboyslim

What was the beer-to-coffee ratio of that day? From those pics definitely more of a piss-up than coffee tomfoolery. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## jeebsy

Went to three cafes, the first was licenced and a few of us had beers with lunch, then had a couple of hours of pure coffee before hitting the pub.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

We were fairly well behaved. I think it was 2 coffees, a beer and then about 4-5 coffees followed by several beers in the evening.

......Oh yes and we ground up Charlie's morphine tablets in the Made By Knock grinder and spiked 2nd coffee. Maybe that would explain it all.







Joke


----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5701


Ended up bringing this little number home with me....couldn't resist a tamper that matches my boy racer stripe.


----------



## Xpenno

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 5701
> 
> 
> Ended up bringing this little number home with me....couldn't resist a tamper that matches my boy racer stripe.


Looks awesome mate, you made the right decision picking this up! Great pics of the day BTW.


----------



## garydyke1




----------



## jeebsy

View attachment 5724


Gary's own production from the morning after


----------



## garydyke1

jeebsy said:


> View attachment 5724
> 
> 
> Gary's own production from the morning after


Hard work that was. pints of gin and tonic at 1am does not translate well to making coffee the next day!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Was gonna say not your normal standard of latte art mr **** ...


----------



## garydyke1

Sometimes not throwing up takes priority


----------



## Mrboots2u

garydyke1 said:


> Sometimes not throwing up takes priority


Would that spew have been in a Rosetta pattern or a tulip.


----------



## Milanski

Thanks for the posts and pics guys, looks like it was loads of fun...

Hope to make the next one.


----------



## Soll

jeebsy said:


> My photos from the day:


Great pics Jeebsy! You captured some nice moments


----------

